# Things that seemed acceptable at the time now are racist/non pc



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Scope used to be called the spastic society

at 1.12 Mr bowie does something that I think would be classed as racist today

anyone know any other examples? I am doing an Essay on moving perceptions over time


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lmao cheeky **** - he knows what he is doing with that smile after


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Ron Atkinson (football commentator) has been caught out on a number of occasions saying some horrific things, I believe one comment was aimed at marcel desailly.

it wasn't acceptable at the time he said it, but what it does demonstrate is how some people from the older generation, simply can't embrace modern political correctness and the simple fact their views are delusional and wrong.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Gollywog was a marmalade ad campaign character, it was a black teddy, I presume it led to the 'wog' nickname

theres loads I'm sure!! If I think of anymore I'll chime back in!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

f**k political correctness, it's only the younger generation who treat it like some kind of religion since they've had it drummed into their heads since birth. Don't let anyone tell you what you can and can't say, often they're just trying to stop you giving your opinion or telling the truth.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

slavery


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disney used to be racist:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I blame MTV


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Being touchy feely with a 15 year old in the 70's, highly frowned upon now, apparently acceptable back then.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Scope used to be called the spastic society
> 
> at 1.12 Mr bowie does something that I think would be classed as racist today
> 
> anyone know any other examples? I am doing an Essay on moving perceptions over time


 Perfectly acceptable in my parents era as a child's toy. They were born in 60s. Think it has subsequently been banned.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Gollywog was a marmalade ad campaign character, it was a black teddy, I presume it led to the 'wog' nickname
> 
> theres loads I'm sure!! If I think of anymore I'll chime back in!


 Whoops sorry I overlooked your post and posted a pic of what you referred to.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

It also used to be more acceptable for men to hit women, you can see men slap women in old movies all the time.

Here's a compilation of James Bond slapping bitches:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Disney used to be racist:


 USED to be is right. They fully embrace color now and make ethnic princess movies and most of their material now includes every minority you could think of and more, and every year they do a gay pride week, they also sell rainbow flag disney pins.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> USED to be is right. They fully embrace color now and make ethnic princess movies and most of their material now includes every minority you could think of and more, and every year they do a gay pride week, they also sell rainbow flag disney pins.


 Yeah, that's the world we live in now. Ironically the kind of people that mindlessly follow every single popular social justice fad are exactly the kind of people that would have been lynching gay people 50 years ago, they just happened to be born in this era and blindly follow this set of cultural norms.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Disney used to be racist:


 Another Disney film - Dumbo:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Another Disney film - Dumbo:


 Ah, yeah, Dumbo is also considered racist, with the black workers. Also has a scene with black crows talking with a distinct "black" accent.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Ah, yeah, Dumbo is also considered racist, with the black workers. Also has a scene with black crows talking with a distinct "black" accent.


 Yeah it is amazing what things go un-missed as a child. I have another classic, for anyone watching kids programmes in early 90's. I'll try and find a clip.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Ron Atkinson (football commentator) has been caught out on a number of occasions saying some horrific things, I believe one comment was aimed at marcel desailly.
> 
> it wasn't acceptable at the time he said it, but what it does demonstrate is how some people from the older generation, simply can't embrace modern political correctness and the simple fact their views are delusional and wrong.


 Ron Atkinson made comments with a group of people that were themselves comfortable with him using the terms, they just all turned on him when they realised it had been recorded.

No matter what your opinion on if something was racist or not you wouldn't say it unless you felt comfortable with the company you were with.

f**k political correctness, its on the way out, political policy is making sure of that.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the better one:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Disney used to be racist:


 Can you explain whats racist about that?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Also if you want to consider books, a lot of old books are considered racist, e.g. in the Tarzan books the black guys are almost always the bad guys, and in "Around the world in 80 days", the native americans are depicted as animalistic savages.

C.S. Lewis's "Chronicles of Narnia" series is both extremely racist and Xenophobic: If you've read the books, the symbolism is blatantly obvious: Aslan the lion is Jesus and represents Christianity, and it also describes a mysterious group of people who live in the desert as the evil enemies: They ride camels, pray to a mysterious false god 5 times a day, and worship in domed buildings. I'm surprised nobody ever tried to bomb C.S. Lewis.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Gollywog was a marmalade ad campaign character, it was a black teddy, I presume it led to the 'wog' nickname
> 
> theres loads I'm sure!! If I think of anymore I'll chime back in!


 No "Wog" came first but at the time obviously wasn't considered non-PC and therefore a suitable name for a teddy.

Another Golliwog fact, they were sold at Buckingham palace till about 10 years ago.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Eeny meany mynae mo.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Also if you want to consider books, a lot of old books are considered racist, e.g. *in the Tarzan books the black guys are almost always the bad guys,* and in "Around the world in 80 days", the native americans are depicted as animalistic savages.
> 
> C.S. Lewis's "Chronicles of Narnia" series is both extremely racist and Xenophobic: If you've read the books, the symbolism is blatantly obvious: Aslan the lion is Jesus and represents Christianity, and it also describes a mysterious group of people who live in the desert as the evil enemies: They ride camels, pray to a mysterious false god 5 times a day, and worship in domed buildings. I'm surprised nobody ever tried to bomb C.S. Lewis.


 Have you seen "World Star HipHop"?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Can you explain whats racist about that?


 I don't think it's that racist tbh, but some would say that you should call them Native Americans and not "The Red Man". But you're right, it's more about it's explicit depiction of the stereotype, which is still something you wouldn't get away with today.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Blazing Saddles haha


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Have you seen "World Star HipHop"?


 No. What's it about?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I don't think it's that racist tbh, but some would say that you should call them Native Americans and not "The Red Man". But you're right, it's more about it's explicit depiction of the stereotype, *which is still something you wouldn't get away with today.*


 But not racist.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Also if you want to consider books, a lot of old books are considered racist, e.g. in the Tarzan books the black guys are almost always the bad guys, and in "Around the world in 80 days", the native americans are depicted as animalistic savages.
> 
> C.S. Lewis's "Chronicles of Narnia" series is both extremely racist and Xenophobic: If you've read the books, the symbolism is blatantly obvious: Aslan the lion is Jesus and represents Christianity, and it also describes a mysterious group of people who live in the desert as the evil enemies: They ride camels, pray to a mysterious false god 5 times a day, and worship in domed buildings. I'm surprised nobody ever tried to bomb C.S. Lewis.


 Impressive memory/knowledge. I remember it very well now since you reminded me,


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> No. What's it about?


 Its a joke mate, just google it and watch some videos, you will get the joke.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> But not racist.


 It's a bit of a fine line, but if you want to be pedantic about it you're probably right.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> It's a bit of a fine line, but if you want to be pedantic about it you're probably right.


 by definition Im right


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> by definition Im right


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Alf Garnet!


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Scope used to be called the spastic society
> 
> at 1.12 Mr bowie does something that I think would be classed as racist today
> 
> anyone know any other examples? I am doing an Essay on moving perceptions over time


 




This at 1:49.

Pretty sure there would be riots now...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> Ron Atkinson (football commentator) has been caught out on a number of occasions saying some horrific things, I believe one comment was aimed at marcel desailly.
> 
> it wasn't acceptable at the time he said it, but what it does demonstrate is how some people from the older generation, simply can't embrace modern political correctness and the simple fact their views are delusional and wrong.


 That was hilarious. Modern political correctness is strangling us to death and I try to un politically correct where ever I think its warranted


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No comment


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> f**k political correctness, it's only the younger generation who treat it like some kind of religion since they've had it drummed into their heads since birth. Don't let anyone tell you what you can and can't say, often they're just trying to stop you giving your opinion or telling the truth.


 It's vital that we fight against it. The amount of white guilt orientated tripe peddled to our children is sickening. I teach my children they must never be ashamed of who you are or what our forefathers did!!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I got a right telling off from some old trout in the pub last year because I said I was going for a chinkys.

I hung my head and was suitably ashamed of myself chaps. :whistling:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I got a right telling off from some old trout in the pub last year because I said I was going for a chinkys.
> 
> I hung my head and was suitably ashamed of myself chaps. :whistling:


 Bloody hell mate that's harsh play the white man 

i often say I'm just nipping the paki shop but I don't mean it in a nasty way. The Asian bloke in the shop is a nice man I've known him for years. Ppl need to stop getting offended at every Chance they get


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

banzi said:


> Have you seen "World Star HipHop"?


 ...for an old fossil, you really are down with the kids! :rolleye:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> That was hilarious. Modern political correctness is strangling us to death and I try to un politically correct where ever I think its warranted


 It did make me chuckle.

It's a bit like Andy Gray as well when he made sexist comments about a female linesman, to only a few weeks later comment on how good looking one was.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

It used to be okay to be white, straight, and gainfully employed and to be proud of all of them, today being proud of any of them will surely upset someone.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bernard Manning...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Or if you felt superior to the people you're saying it to


 nah, senior management in big companies likely feel superior to their staff, they certainly wouldn't use racially offensive language to their underlings.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Half the comedians when I was a kid said stuff which nobody would now.

Half of Bobby Ball's act was calling people woolie wufters or cream puffs.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Fawlty Towers is non-PC


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Bernard Manning...


 Great one, was an intelligent guy too and let's not forget his protege, Chubby


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> Great one, was an intelligent guy too and let's not forget his protege, Chubby


 And Jim Davidson. A bit tamer than Bernard and chubby but his nic nic jokes and chalkie wouldn't get on tv nowadays!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jim Davidson and his Chalky sketches.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Calling women, especially women you don't know, honey or babe, although meant as a kindly thing, they don't like it .......


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Labrador in the dam busters film was called ******.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Drinking and driving.....smoking in public places like restaurants, pubs, and even the upper deck of buses.....Getting the cane at school from the headmaster, six of the best!.....people standing in the theatre after a movie while God save the Queen played (sure someone would object)....


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Calling women, especially women you don't know, honey or babe, although meant as a kindly thing, they don't like it .......


 They don't like anything anymore.. I met a girl for drinks last week, I held the door open for her as we walked into the pub and she goes "I don't believe women need men to open doors for us".

Later she sent me an email detailing a long list of reasons why she thinks I'm misogynist and sexist, among them the complaint that I said "the girl from the new Star Wars movie". Apparently I should have said "the protagonist", because calling her "the girl" implies that the main quality I see is her gender. Somehow she managed to work rape victims into her argument as well.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> They don't like anything anymore.. I met a girl for drinks last week, I held the door open for her as we walked into the pub and she goes "I don't believe women need men to open doors for us".
> 
> Later she sent me an email detailing a long list of reasons why she thinks I'm misogynist and sexist, among them the complaint that I said "the girl from the new Star Wars movie". Apparently I should have said "the protagonist", because calling her "the girl" implies that the main quality I see is her gender. Somehow she managed to work rape victims into her argument as well.


 Would be my first and last date with her.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Would be my first and last date with her.


 Yeah it was. Although it's happened before.. One time a girl called me a "misogynistic pig" because I said The Wolf of Wall Street was a fun movie.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah it was. Although it's happened before.. One time a girl called me a "misogynistic pig" because I said The Wolf of Wall Street was a fun movie.


 Definitely time for a change of venue for your hunting ground buddy  maybe a tad lower on the educational scale. Someone who couldn't spell misogynist and believes you when you tell her you are one and that its a medical specialty.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

UK2USA said:


> Drinking and driving.....smoking in public places like restaurants, pubs, and even the upper deck of buses.....Getting the cane at school from the headmaster, six of the best!.....people standing in the theatre after a movie while God save the Queen played (sure someone would object)....


 Don't forget smoking on aeroplanes lol...


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

There's nothing nice about saying the word paki. Racist or not.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Definitely time for a change of venue for your hunting ground buddy  maybe a tad lower on the educational scale. Someone who couldn't spell misogynist and believes you when you tell her you are one and that its a medical specialty.


 Haha I agree. I don't think I've ever been out with a girl that would even know what mysogonist meant, never mind being able to spell it.

Women should be seen and not heard, that used to be acceptable.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Bloody hell mate that's harsh play the white man
> 
> i often say I'm just nipping the paki shop but I don't mean it in a nasty way. The Asian bloke in the shop is a nice man I've known him for years. Ppl need to stop getting offended at every Chance they get


 There's nothing nice about saying the word paki. Racist or not.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

babyarm said:


> There's nothing nice about saying the word paki. Racist or not.


 Why? What's the difference between saying to someone you know and you trust won't take offence: 'I'm just nipping to the paki shop' or saying 'I'm just nipping to the shop owned by the nice Pakistani gentleman round the corner'?

People shorten words and phrases all the time, but some carry a stigma and some don't.

Why shouldn't I be offended if someone calls me a Brit when I'm proud to be Welsh?

I agree that using the word to describe anyone of central Asian descent rather than Pakistani would be offensive, but it's only our pc world that dictates that the word 'paki' should not be used under any circumstances.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

babyarm said:


> There's nothing nice about saying the word paki. Racist or not.


 I know it's not nice I just don't mean it in a nasty way and tbf it's no different to me being called a Brit imo


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> They don't like anything anymore.. I met a girl for drinks last week, I held the door open for her as we walked into the pub and she goes "I don't believe women need men to open doors for us".
> 
> Later she sent me an email detailing a long list of reasons why she thinks I'm misogynist and sexist, among them the complaint that I said "the girl from the new Star Wars movie". Apparently I should have said "the protagonist", because calling her "the girl" implies that the main quality I see is her gender. Somehow she managed to work rape victims into her argument as well.


 wtf, where would you even meet someone like that, did she work in th public sector, seems the type that would, ultra pc type. You gotta post that email up, would love to see it in full, maybe we can all write a reply for you.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Eeny,meeny, miny, moe,

Catch a ****** by his toe;

If he squels, let him go,

Eeny,meeny, miny, moe.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> They don't like anything anymore.. I met a girl for drinks last week, I held the door open for her as we walked into the pub and she goes "I don't believe women need men to open doors for us".
> 
> Later she sent me an email detailing a long list of reasons why she thinks I'm misogynist and sexist, among them the complaint that I said "the girl from the new Star Wars movie". Apparently I should have said "the protagonist", because calling her "the girl" implies that the main quality I see is her gender. Somehow she managed to work rape victims into her argument as well.


 I know plenty of these "girls".


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Why? What's the difference between saying to someone you know and you trust won't take offence: 'I'm just nipping to the paki shop' or saying 'I'm just nipping to the shop owned by the nice Pakistani gentleman round the corner'?
> 
> People shorten words and phrases all the time, but some carry a stigma and some don't.
> 
> ...


 This is why it's ignorant to use it, most people wouldn't know the difference in what a Pakistani or an Indian looks like so they call all brown people Pakis.

My missus is Indian, if someone called her a paki, whether they thought it was an endearing term or not, she'd be offended by it.

Let's not forget that 90% of the time it's used as a derogatory word.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I know it's not nice I just don't mean it in a nasty way and tbf it's no different to me being called a Brit imo


 It is different though isn't if, ****** is short for Nigerian, would you just refer to all black people as *******?

You've just stated you know it's not nice, so why continue to do it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

All racist terms are unacceptable in any given age....except during road rage


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It is different though isn't if, ****** is short for Nigerian, would you just refer to all black people as *******?
> 
> You've just stated you know it's not nice, so why continue to do it?


 Bcs in my community casual racism is the norm as I'm sure it is in black and Asian communities infact I'm positive it is but it doesn't bother me in the slightest! ******,cracker,red neck,white devil,****** these names don't impact me in the slightest maybe us white folk have thicker skin idk


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> Bcs in my community casual racism is the norm as I'm sure it is in black and Asian communities infact I'm positive it is but it doesn't bother me in the slightest! ******,cracker,red neck,white devil,****** these names don't impact me in the slightest maybe us white folk have thicker skin idk


 Doesn't make it right though does it.

So when I have kids in the future and they get upset when someone like you has called them a Paki i'll just say "don't worrry, casual racism is probably the norm in their community, get over it". See how ridiculous that sounds?

I'm not one of the PC brigade but racism in any form is wrong.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Gollywog was a marmalade ad campaign character, it was a black teddy, I presume it led to the 'wog' nickname
> 
> theres loads I'm sure!! If I think of anymore I'll chime back in!


 The term wog predates that by about a century at least...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Doesn't make it right though does it.
> 
> So when I have kids in the future and they get upset when someone like you has called them a Paki i'll just say "don't worrry, casual racism is probably the norm in their community, get over it". See how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> I'm not one of the PC brigade but racism in any form is wrong.


 I'm not the kind of bloke to go round randomly called Asians that word to their face mate that's just a cvntish thing to do but when refer to them with my freinds and family that's what I call them and I'm pretty sure most ppl do from my observations it's just not everyone is as honest as me frankly. I certainly don't condone hurling racial slurs at ppl in the street that's out of order


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

the way most men used to pull women :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I know it's not nice I just don't mean it in a nasty way and tbf it's no different to me being called a Brit imo


 i get what you're saying.but the way that word has been used and someone who isn't in your circle were to hear you use that word may take offence to it.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> wtf, where would you even meet someone like that, did she work in th public sector, seems the type that would, ultra pc type. You gotta post that email up, would love to see it in full, maybe we can all write a reply for you.


 I met her in Oxford, she's an academic, Oxford is rife with these idiots. Everybody is either gay, vegan, third wave feminist, a religious fanatic, or all of the above. It's a sort of super-liberalism, an up and coming trend in academic and university environments. The kind of idiots that replaced the male/female gender options on facebook with 70+ options. They even have batshit crazy schemes like trying to do away with gender pronouns and introduce words like "ze" to replace he/she.

I've had some truly ridiculous arguments here, for example I was called a "fat-shaming sexist bigot" because I said that the 5'5" woman who weighed 230lbs and claimed "she tried everything to lose weight but couldn't and is now happy with her body" is not an inspiration and is fat. When I mentioned that 230 lbs was Arnold's stage weight and he is 6'2" they told me "how do you know she isn't stronger than Arnold".

I was called "sexist and selfish" on facebook because I agreed with the "evil" professor who didn't allow his student to bring a baby into a lecture room with 100 other people. I said that it's disrespectful to bring a crying baby that disrupts the lecture for 100 other people, and was told that children are society's responsibility, and disallowing babies in classrooms is discrimination against women. (I wanted to say that it's not society's problem if a woman spreads her legs for blokes who don't stick around afterward, but I thought I'd drop it.) I can show you the discussion, it's truly remarkable how retarded people are. (BTW I even got banned from a discussion group because I said "retarded".)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I met her in Oxford, she's an academic, Oxford is rife with these idiots. Everybody is either gay, vegan, third wave feminist, a religious fanatic, or all of the above. It's a sort of super-liberalism, an up and coming trend in academic and university environments. The kind of idiots that replaced the male/female gender options on facebook with 70+ options. They even have batshit crazy schemes like trying to do away with gender pronouns and introduce words like "ze" to replace he/she.
> 
> I've had some truly ridiculous arguments here, for example I was called a "fat-shaming sexist bigot" because I said that the 5'5" woman who weighed 230lbs and claimed "she tried everything to lose weight but couldn't and is now happy with her body" is not an inspiration and is fat. When I mentioned that 230 lbs was Arnold's stage weight and he is 6'2" they told me "how do you know she isn't stronger than Arnold".
> 
> I was called "sexist and selfish" on facebook because I agreed with the "evil" professor who didn't allow his student to bring a baby into a lecture room with 100 other people. I said that it's disrespectful to bring a crying baby that disrupts the lecture for 100 other people, and was told that children are society's responsibility, and disallowing babies in classrooms is discrimination against women. (I wanted to say that it's not society's problem if a woman spreads her legs for blokes who don't stick around afterward, but I thought I'd drop it.) I can show you the discussion, it's truly remarkable how retarded people are. (BTW I even got banned from a discussion group because I said "retarded".)


 lol, guess that's what years of inbreeding gets you. All that money and not an ounce of sense.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Doesn't make it right though does it.
> 
> *So when I have kids in the future and they get upset when someone like you has called them a Paki i'll just say "don't worrry, casual racism is probably the norm in their community, get over it"*. See how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> I'm not one of the PC brigade but racism in any form is wrong.


 whats ironic about what you just said is.... most of the racism your child would get would be from the indians not whites!

in a modern UK mixed race is fine, but in strong asian communities your kids wouldnt be seen as the same..

also lol @tomahawk post some crap these lefty self rightous vegan-spazisms like to say! its impossible to argue with them


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Baa baa sheep of any colour it doesn't matter,

Have you any wool?

Yes person of any gender, yes person of any gender,

three bags full

One for the refugee,

one for the gay,

one for the transgender disabled muslim who lives down the lane.

Catchy.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> whats ironic about what you just said is.... most of the racism your child would get would be from the indians not whites!
> 
> in a modern UK mixed race is fine, but in strong asian communities your kids wouldnt be seen as the same..
> 
> also lol @tomahawk post some crap these lefty self rightous vegan-spazisms like to say! its impossible to argue with them


 We live in a very white middle class area but have been with my missus in areas where I've been the only white person and have been victim of racism myself.

Fortunately my children won't be bought up in the UK though.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Fortunately my children won't be bought up in the UK though.


 Which country are you planning on selling them to?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Which country are you planning on selling them to?


 We're moving to Oz.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Smitch said:


> We're moving to Oz.


 Nice. Well when you finally escape the deluge, don't forget us poor buggers still over here.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Nice. Well when you finally escape the deluge, don't forget us poor buggers still over here.


 Oz has its fair share of issues, the weather is nicer though, which makes things more bearable. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

freddee said:


> The term wog predates that by about a century at least...


 WOG - Western Oriental Gentleman.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> whats ironic about what you just said is.... most of the racism your child would get would be from the indians not whites!
> 
> in a modern UK mixed race is fine, but in strong asian communities your kids wouldnt be seen as the same..
> 
> also lol @tomahawk post some crap these lefty self rightous vegan-spazisms like to say! its impossible to argue with them


 Here's the one about bringing babies to seminars, it went on and on until I got bored talking to them, but basically they said that children are society's responsibility and we need to get used to them in every setting.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> Here's the one about bringing babies to seminars, it went on and on until I got bored talking to them, but basically they said that children are society's responsibility and we need to get used to them in every setting.
> 
> View attachment 123393


 ever heard a parent say "i need a brake " , if the ones thatmade em can stand them then ... children are the society of the future and its the parents job not societies to make sure they become a productive component of tomorrow and not some inconsiderate ,intolerant piece of s**t .

as for the whole mothers argument ,, i thought this was England not englistan men and women are equal here and do their share of the work ? or am i missing something and we are just as bad as the people that "beat their wives" etc .

public places include bars , strip clubs ,casinos ,brothels , betting shops etc you cant complain about kids being at MacDonald but you can complain about a screaming kid on the bus after being fed that s**t and getting on everyone's tits . i am sure people with kids with disagree but what is wrong with being a little considerate?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> WOG - Western Oriental Gentleman.


 Wiley oriental gentleman? both are doubtful, the golly wog doll came before the jam jar and the term too. Australia is maybe a place it was used a lot??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

freddee said:


> Wiley oriental gentleman? both are doubtful, the golly wog doll came before the jam jar and the term too. Australia is maybe a place it was used a lot??


 I was taking the piss. It does stem from Gollywog, you are correct.

I lived in Australia for years, the term is thrown around very loosely there. Although is not necessarily in reference to black people over there.

FOB is another one they use. Fresh Off the Boat.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Page from a kids book I found in my inlaws, it hilarious. I now have a collection of racist kids books


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Here's the one about bringing babies to seminars, it went on and on until I got bored talking to them, but basically they said that children are society's responsibility and we need to get used to them in every setting.
> 
> View attachment 123393


 PM me that t**t in Reds name.

fu**ing kids, they should be seen and not heard, in fact in some cases not even seen.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MrM said:


> Page from a kids book I found in my inlaws, it hilarious. I now have a collection of racist kids books
> 
> View attachment 123395


 They all look like purple aki


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Being touchy feely with a 15 year old in the 70's, highly frowned upon now, apparently acceptable back then.


 It wasnt accepted it ..it was still being reported but nothing was getting done in cases where the people were high profile ie mr slavver - vil.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> They don't like anything anymore.. I met a girl for drinks last week, I held the door open for her as we walked into the pub and she goes "I don't believe women need men to open doors for us".
> 
> Later she sent me an email detailing a long list of reasons why she thinks I'm misogynist and sexist, among them the complaint that I said "the girl from the new Star Wars movie". Apparently I should have said "the protagonist", because calling her "the girl" implies that the main quality I see is her gender. Somehow she managed to work rape victims into her argument as well.


 Wow...she's on point do u have her number please :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Here's the one about bringing babies to seminars, it went on and on until I got bored talking to them, but basically they said that children are society's responsibility and we need to get used to them in every setting.
> 
> View attachment 123393


 Women are underpinning EVERYTHING that happens in this world!!!! here here ...get this woman on here ...sort u pussy crying limp willies out.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> PM me that t**t in Reds name.
> 
> fu**ing kids, they should be seen and not heard, in fact in some cases not even seen.


 Back off bonzo. :2guns:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Back off bonzo. :2guns:


 Im pretty sure you make sure yours doesnt bother other people.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im pretty sure you make sure yours doesnt bother other people.


 Yes..but for the purpose of this thread I'm a full on feminist...if it wernt for women bonzo u wouldn't be were u are now...remember this


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> It wasnt accepted it ..it was still being reported but nothing was getting done in cases where the people were high profile ie mr slavver - vil.


 Pipe down woman, and go and make me a sandwich,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Pipe down woman, and go and make me a sandwich,


 Say it to my face gazzaaaaa


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> PM me that t**t in Reds name.
> 
> fu**ing kids, they should be seen and not heard, in fact in some cases not even seen.


 The funniest bit about it is that it's not even her kid.

I'd have gone a date with her just for the opportunity to wind her up even more.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Say it to my face gazzaaaaa


 You know I'm only messing, you'd love my mum actually, she was all about girl power back in the 70s and 80s, so I've always been around powerful women and growing up in my house, women were always equal to men, so it's never been any different to me.

She's about your age as well :whistling:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> I was taking the piss. It does stem from Gollywog, you are correct.
> 
> I lived in Australia for years, the term is thrown around very loosely there. Although is not necessarily in reference to black people over there.
> 
> FOB is another one they use. Fresh Off the Boat.


 Wog, weight on gear!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You know I'm only messing, you'd love my mum actually, she was all about girl power back in the 70s and 80s, so I've always been around powerful women and growing up in my house, women were always equal to men, so it's never been any different to me.
> 
> She's about your age as well :whistling:


 don't get me wrong I appreciate a guy opening doors and I'm ok if he wants to buy a drink and take charge in the bedroom and I dont feel the need to start announcing how as a woman I'm quite capable of doing those things myself....but if I do the same job as u I want the same money...that is all...

ps...so I could actually be ur mum then Gary just u remember that


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

babyarm said:


> There's nothing nice about saying the word paki. Racist or not.


 I am happy being called a Brit even though its not factual, Brits are brits but a Japanise cant be called a Jap?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> I am happy being called a Brit even though its not factual, Brits are brits but a Japanise cant be called a Jap?


 I wouldn't the class the word Jap in the same category as the words c**nk or Paki.

But i wouldn't use the word as some may find it offensive and it's easier to just not put myself in that situation.

Edit: Interestingly the swear filter blocked the word Ch1nk then.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I wouldn't the class the word Jap in the same category as the words c**nk or Paki.
> 
> But i wouldn't use the word as some may find it offensive and it's easier to just not put myself in that situation.


 its an shortened version of as origin its the same thing.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I wouldn't the class the word Jap in the same category as the words c**nk or Paki.
> 
> But i wouldn't use the word as some may find it offensive and it's easier to just not put myself in that situation.


 Ch*nk is racist mind


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> its an shortened version of as origin its the same thing.


 Ch1nk and Paki are generally used as derogatory terms, Jap and Brit generally aren't.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> its an shortened version of as origin its the same thing.


 So by your thinking it's acceptable to refer to Nigerians as ******* as it's a shortened word?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Ch1nk and Paki are generally used as derogatory terms, Jap and Brit generally aren't.


 I Cyprus they called shops run by brits as the brit shop, not once have i been offended by this


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> I Cyprus they called shops run by brits as the brit shop, not once have i been offended by this


 Brit isn't used as a derogatory word though is it, read my post again.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Brit isn't used as a derogatory word though is it, read my post again.


 it is in cyprus mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> it is in cyprus mate


 Of course it is.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This won't embed, maybe Google thought it was too controversial.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> I am happy being called a Brit even though its not factual, Brits are brits but a Japanise cant be called a Jap?


 It largely depends on the historic usage.

For example, Englishman is not considered rude or racist, but Chinaman is considered racist and offensive. The reason dates back to when Chinese workers worked on American railroads and were treated very badly, during which time they were called Chinamen.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> It largely depends on the historic usage.
> 
> For example, Englishman is not considered rude or racist, but Chinaman is considered racist and offensive. The reason dates back to when Chinese workers worked on American railroads and were treated very badly, during which time they were called Chinamen.


 So what would one call a Chinese man?

In all honesty, I don't see any words as being racist or offensive unless the person using such words says them in such a way that they mean them to be offensive in which case if I saw someone doing so I would actually laugh at their narrow mindedness just as I would if someone of another race tried to be racist towards me.

Obviously, if the person persisted, they'd likely end up in worse condition than they bargained for.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So what would one call a Chinese man?
> 
> In all honesty, I don't see any words as being racist or offensive unless the person using such words says them in such a way that they mean them to be offensive in which case if I saw someone doing so I would actually laugh at their narrow mindedness just as I would if someone of another race tried to be racist towards me.
> 
> Obviously, if the person persisted, they'd likely end up in worse condition than they bargained for.


 I guess you're supposed to say Chinese man. It's stupid I know, but I've seen some Chinese people get really upset because somebody said Chinaman.

Overall, I agree. In the states it's really stupid, because you can't even say "black guy/girl". You're supposed to say "African American", which is stupid because not all black people are American, nor are they all from Africa, and in any case they are black so why not just say black ffs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> I guess you're supposed to say Chinese man. It's stupid I know, but I've seen some Chinese people get really upset because somebody said Chinaman.
> 
> Overall, I agree. In the states it's really stupid, because you can't even say "black guy/girl". You're supposed to say "African American", which is stupid because not all black people are American, nor are they all from Africa, and in any case they are black so why not just say black ffs.


 I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


> I guess you're supposed to say Chinese man. It's stupid I know, but I've seen some Chinese people get really upset because somebody said Chinaman.
> 
> Overall, I agree. In the states it's really stupid, because you can't even say "black guy/girl". You're supposed to say "African American", which is stupid because not all black people are American, nor are they all from Africa, and in any case they are black so why not just say black ffs.


 Its gone crazy. I am a armenian guy and i feel all these stupid race things are crazy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Its gone crazy. I am a armenian guy and i feel all these stupid race things are crazy


 Do they call you an Armani?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do they call you an Armani?


 only if being racist


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I've heard black people say white people evolved from pigs because they like to roll around in there own s**t...? Would this be deemed as racism or is it only aimed at white people?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Black KKK??


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Not quite as the title says but wtf is this!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Like when you come back to the uk, your so used to using the nig word, and openly pointing and laughing at asians, gingers, and anyone less fortunate than yourself, even being joined in the mocking of these people by the local police, you come back here and do it, and end up in copshop on a charge, so its not just the time, its the where and when


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.migrationobservatory.ox.ac.uk/briefings/immigration-and-crime-evidence-uk-and-other-countries

Foreign born prison population in the UK and US...


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> http://www.migrationobservatory.ox.ac.uk/briefings/immigration-and-crime-evidence-uk-and-other-countries
> 
> Foreign born prison population in the UK and US...


 What do the figures there tell you about the foreign born prison population in the UK and US?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> What do the figures there tell you about the foreign born prison population in the UK and US?


 Well the UK figures show what you would expect, the share of foreign born prisoners in UK prisons is within a few percent of the percentage of foreign born people in the UK.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Exactly... but what I don't understand is the stats in the above video? That supposedly can not be talked about...


 How can you respond "exactly" to a question?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Well the UK figures show what you would expect, the share of foreign born prisoners in UK prisons is within a few percent of the percentage of foreign born people in the UK.


 Exactly but where does this small percentage come from? It comes from areas that have a high concentration of foreign born migrants.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.citizensreportuk.org/reports/london-murders.html

Richmond 1 murder...rich wealthy borough.

Lambeth lol


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> http://www.citizensreportuk.org/reports/london-murders.html
> 
> Richmond 1 murder...rich wealthy borough.
> 
> Lambeth lol


 From your link above

"There have been good reductions (around 20% reduction) in the number of London murders in 2012, with under a 100 murders in 2012 compared to about 120 murders in 2011. London is the safest it has been for over 3 decades, this is despite London's population growing bigger and more diverse over the last 30 years. "

Rather than posting random links can't you just state in your own words what point you're trying to make?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

The point I'm trying to make is wealth plays a huge part not race...the key point here is deprivation of the areas.

http://localstats.co.uk/census-demographics/england/london/lambeth

But you have me down as a racist because I'm not preaching about David icke or the zeitgeist movement ffs My wife's a migrant but one who has something to offer our economy apart from a driving licence and a tom tom...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Michael Jackson said it dosent matter if your black or white.....then turned white

either that or his mt2 was bunk


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

55% of black males are unemployed and 1 in 4 black kids have no farther figure in london...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TITO said:


> Michael Jackson said it dosent matter if your black or white.....then turned white
> 
> either that or his mt2 was bunk


 But he was a peado!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> The point I'm trying to make is wealth plays a huge part not race...the key point here is deprivation of the areas.
> 
> http://localstats.co.uk/census-demographics/england/london/lambeth
> 
> But you have me down as a racist because I'm not preaching about David icke or the zeitgeist movement ffs My wife's a migrant but one who has something to offer our economy apart from a driving licence and a tom tom...


 I don't have you down as anything. I was just finding it difficult to work out what point you were trying to make.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mini cab! Anybody need mini cab! 5 pound! Ok 3 pound! :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> I don't have you down as anything. I was just finding it difficult to work out what point you were trying to make.


 Look at Richmond and lambeth... the difference in depravation and wealth but lambeth does have major problems with Somalian gangs which is significant as there's only 34000 Somalian in the whole of London... I'm guessing the economic migrants at calais are not loaded.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> But he was a peado!! :thumbup1:


 or is that what they want u to think...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TITO said:


> or is that what they want u to think...


 Who's they?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

The people that want u to believe the world isn't flat..


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TITO said:


> The people that want u to believe the world isn't flat..


 Who's that?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> Who's that?


 One of the Rothchilds great uncles


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TITO said:


> One of the Rothchilds great uncles


 Oh you mean the people who own most of the national banks around the world that everyones making up left footed storys about... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh you mean the people who own most of the national banks around the world that everyones making up left footed storys about... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 That's them. Also the moon isn't real.

Now I better not say any more before I get whacked


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

TITO said:


> That's them. Also the moon isn't real.
> 
> Now I better not say any more before I get whacked


 Splitter!!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Peter cook and Dudley moor...


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Iv not read the entire thread but has anyone mentioned the dog from the dam busters??


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Peter cook and Dudley moor...


 As themselves or as Dereck and Clive?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Who said you can't say black?
> 
> You can also say afro Caribbean
> 
> And technically we aint black we're brown


 I like the way you segregate your self from the rest by saying WE.. if I was to say them, there would automatically be an acusatory finger pointed my way.

I thought what I found the other day was mind blowing where genetic studys prove that you can be as black or brown or red in completion with afro hair etc but your genetics are predominantly from white origins??

The same goes for white looking people?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

SILV3RBACK said:


> As themselves or as Dereck and Clive?


 Lol Derek and Clive of course absolutely hilarious! !


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Genetics predominantly from white origins is laughable
> 
> Please show me any documented case where 2 white people have given birth to a black child
> 
> 2 black people can and do produce white children.. Albino.. so it stands to reason that your genetics are founded in black origins


 There's a difference between a white person and an albino African.










This is an albino African. Sub-Saharan blacks even albino ones, have afro hair, wide noses, different skull shape, and different bone structure to white people all together. Look at this guy, he looks like an African made pale, not a white person. You can't just dye an African's skin white and make him a different race, it doesn't work like that.

You don't know much about genetics, I suggest you stay quiet on the subject since you're talking a load of sh1te.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Do some research and come back when you know what you're talkin about


 You want white people to come from black people. That's your problem. You don't understand how race works. Goodbye.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I've heard black people say white people evolved from pigs because they like to roll around in there own s**t...? Would this be deemed as racism or is it only aimed at white people?


 Pig is mans tastiest friend. Black pig is superior to white pig.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


>


 @DatGuy...50/50. Hahaha


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Genetics predominantly from white origins is laughable
> 
> Please show me any documented case where 2 white people have given birth to a black child
> 
> ...


 Your just a racist blackman.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I love how a man can go out and drink 8 pints, then fcuk the first woman that is willing to go home with him, and he's a Lad!

But, if a woman goes out, drinks 4 pints and has sex with some randomer, then she is a SLUT!

Good old Great Britain. I love it


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I love how a man can go out and drink 8 pints, then fcuk the first woman that is willing to go home with him, and he's a Lad!
> 
> But, if a woman goes out, drinks 4 pints and has sex with some randomer, then she is a SLUT!
> 
> Good old Great Britain. I love it [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 I call that a ****erisim...lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> I call that a ****erisim...lol


 It's the rules of the land mate.

Just like you can marry a 16yr old and have a baby with her, but rewind 3-4 months, if she gives you a bj you're on the padeo register and throw in prison. Won't get into all that tho after the other thread lol.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> You want white people to come from black people. That's your problem. You don't understand how race works. Goodbye.


 http://realhistoryww.com/world_history/ancient/White_people.htm

Dravidian Albinos...


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

DatGuy said:


> Genetics predominantly from white origins is laughable
> 
> Please show me any documented case where 2 white people have given birth to a black child
> 
> ...


 This :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> It's the rules of the land mate.
> 
> Just like you can marry a 16yr old and have a baby with her, but rewind 3-4 months, if she gives you a bj you're on the padeo register and throw in prison. Won't get into all that tho after the other thread lol.


 Ooohh yeah gotta love a 15 1/2 year olds tight ring piece... :w00t:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DatGuy said:


> Genetics predominantly from white origins is laughable
> 
> *Please show me any documented case where 2 white people have given birth to a black child*
> 
> ...


 http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/10/13/woman-claims-watching-3d-film-made-her-pregnant/


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Elderly people that still refer to ****** as '*******' or 'coloureds' or 'boat people'


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> 0 f**ks given about where anyone comes from facts are just facts
> 
> Massively racist with my white girl friend and my mixed race kids #makessensebro


 I dont think you are racist, I do think you dislike being black.

Why else did you ask me if I would be black for a day if you didnt think as though it were something bad.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do they call you an Armani?


 It would suit


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> It's the rules of the land mate.
> 
> Just like you can marry a 16yr old and have a baby with her, but rewind 3-4 months, if she gives you a bj you're on the padeo register and throw in prison. Won't get into all that tho after the other thread lol.


 Ooohh yeah gotta love a 15 1/2 year olds tight ring piece... :w00t:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> From your link above
> 
> "There have been good reductions (around 20% reduction) in the number of London murders in 2012, with under a 100 murders in 2012 compared to about 120 murders in 2011. London is the safest it has been for over 3 decades, this is despite London's population growing bigger and more diverse over the last 30 years. "
> 
> Rather than posting random links can't you just state in your own words what point you're trying to make?


 This Stat to me says you guys need more guns. How the hell are you going to thin the undesirable herds if you don't give them the right munitions to do it. Give 'em guns and let them have at each other; thin out da hood bro


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> 0 f**ks given about where anyone comes from facts are just facts
> 
> Massively racist with my white girl friend and my mixed race kids #makessensebro


 So why would you think that the only way people with different completions could have only been raped to inherit European genetics?

Slavery seems to be the main focus of a lot of young afro Caribbean youths even though the perps of the slavery trade are long dead including the slaves?

It's a very negative way of thinking that leads to hate instead of looking forward to a positive future in a country we are very lucky to be born in...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I love how a man can go out and drink 8 pints, then fcuk the first woman that is willing to go home with him, and he's a Lad!
> 
> But, if a woman goes out, drinks 4 pints and has sex with some randomer, then she is a SLUT!
> 
> Good old Great Britain. I love it


 Slut is not neccessarily bad. It means final in Swedish, so when you find your slut, you are set for life and beyond.

-----

Speaking of skin colour... does darker skin make people appear less fat? With equal body fat percentage, would a RAL 9010 white look fatter than a RAL 9005 black?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Goranchero said:


> Slut is not neccessarily bad. It means final in Swedish, so when you find your slut, you are set for life and beyond.


 It means whore over here. Usually a cnut, and a liar too.

Slut will ruin your life and beyond.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> This Stat to me says you guys need more guns. How the hell are you going to thin the undesirable herds if you don't give them the right munitions to do it. Give 'em guns and let them have at each other; thin out da hood bro


 LOL that sounds like good old fashioned American logic right there. London is safer than it has been for 3 decades "they need more guns".

Crime is rising in London...."they need more guns"

One size fits all solution!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Personally I think we should shoot everyone just in case their thinking of committing a violent crime in the future. You have to stop the trouble before it starts if you want to make any progress.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> This Stat to me says you guys need more guns. How the hell are you going to thin the undesirable herds if you don't give them the right munitions to do it. Give 'em guns and let them have at each other; thin out da hood bro


 Don't forget to flood the streets with cheap drugs and alcohol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> The perps of the slave trade may be dead but the wealth, inheritances and benefits of slavery are very much alive
> 
> Is it wrong for people to want to know their history?
> 
> The only thing that is negative about that is the history itself.


 You're the only person I see posting on here with a negative reputation, ukm is racist as fvck.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DatGuy said:


> The perps of the slave trade may be dead but the wealth, inheritances and benefits of slavery are very much alive
> 
> Is it wrong for people to want to know their history?
> 
> The only thing that is negative about that is the history itself.


 It's when people who are hundreds of years beyond "their" negative history want to use it a a weapon or advantage today. There are people who want compensation because their ancestors were slaves! Really? FFS if it wasn't for that history you would have been born in some sh1t hole and be floating on a raft trying to get where you were lucky enough to be born. Compensation my ass!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> You're the only person I see posting on here with a negative reputation, ukm is racist as fvck.


 Or maybe you're the racist for assuming he's getting negged just for being black. Stop feeding the black victim mentality. It doesn't help black people to live their whole life blaming other people.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

North Africans sold white people as slaves as late as the 19th century, and black people sold other black people into slavery. And not only that, black people have blacks slaves today in Africa. But, you know, only white people are bad for owning slaves, whatever.

Take your white guilt somewhere else, it's waaaay past it's sell by date.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Old skool English rhyme:

A woman, a dog and a walnut tree,

The more you beat them, the better they'll be.

Furthermore:

Rape was legal in marriage (only relatively recently was that interesting exemption deleted).

A wife was part of a man's chattels (possessions).

A husband could beat his wife, provided he used a stick no thicker than his thumb (hence the 'Rule of thumb').


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> I ain't no uncle Tom I'm very happy with my skin colour and culture I embrace it to the fullest
> 
> I felt it was relevant to the discussion and if you take it for what it is (replace "black" with anything) you'll see its a thought provoking question


 To be an uncle tom type you would have to be American...

There's far more key points to history than slavery please try and focus on those aspects or you will destroy yourself with hate...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> The perps of the slave trade may be dead but the wealth, inheritances and benefits of slavery are very much alive
> 
> Is it wrong for people to want to know their history?
> 
> The only thing that is negative about that is the history itself.


 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_slave_trade

There you go mate... we've all been there! :thumb


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I love how a man can go out and drink 8 pints, then fcuk the first woman that is willing to go home with him, and he's a Lad!
> 
> But, if a woman goes out, drinks 4 pints and has sex with some randomer, then she is a SLUT!
> 
> Good old Great Britain. I love it


 A key that opens any lock is a master key. A lock that opens with any key is a shitty lock.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

it wasent that many decades ago that it was legal to beat your mrs but it had to be done before 8pm because of the noise ,fckin ruin everything dont they lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> it wasent that many decades ago that it was legal to beat your mrs but it had to be done before 8pm because of the noise ,fckin ruin everything dont they lol


 And, for the young 'uns Vet, that's also where the expression "rule of thumb" comes from; you could use a stick or branch, but it had to be thinner than your thumb.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> *And, for the young 'uns Vet, that's also where the expression "rule of thumb" comes from; you could use a stick or branch, but it had to be thinner than your thumb.*


 yep and now they hit us back :mellow:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> yep and now they hit us back :mellow:


 Ain't that a b1tch?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> *Ain't that a b1tch?*


 i find it quite horny actually


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I ain't no uncle Tom I'm very happy with my skin colour and culture I embrace it to the fullest
> 
> I felt it was relevant to the discussion and if you take it for what it is (replace "black" with anything) you'll see its a thought provoking question


 The only thought it provokes is that the person asking it seems to believe that being whatever it is they want you to be for a day carries a stigma or is something bad.

That was the context in which you used it like it or not.

and your choice of the term "Uncle Tom" speaks volumes.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I ain't no uncle Tom I'm very happy with my skin colour and culture I embrace it to the fullest
> 
> I felt it was relevant to the discussion and if you take it for what it is (replace "black" with anything) you'll see its a thought provoking question


 The only thought it provokes is that the person asking it seems to believe that being whatever it is they want you to be for a day carries a stigma or is something bad.

That was the context in which you used it like it or not.

and your choice of the term "Uncle Tom" speaks volumes.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> The only thought it provokes is that the person asking it seems to believe that being whatever it is they want you to be for a day carries a stigma or is something bad.
> 
> That was the context in which you used it like it or not.
> 
> and your choice of the term "Uncle Tom" speaks volumes.


 He asked you that question so that you would see things from his perspective, i.e you'd realise black people get treated differently in some instances.It was in response to the suggestion that prejudices do not exist/are not real and that mistreatment or impartial treatment is just a figment of the imagination How does that imply that he thinks there is a stigma attached to being black?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> He asked you that question so that you would see things from his perspective, i.e you'd realise black people get treated differently in some instances.It was in response to the suggestion that prejudices do not exist/are not real and that mistreatment or impartial treatment is just a figment of the imagination How does that imply that he thinks there is a stigma attached to being black?


 Maybe you should ask him if he wants to be white for a day.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> Maybe we should ask him if he wants to be white for a day.


 That wouldn't suggest the one asking thinks there is a stigma attached to being white.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> That wouldn't suggest the one asking thinks there is a stigma attached to being white.


 In the context of the previous conversation we were having that you seem to have strangely memorised then yes, yes it would.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> In the context of the previous conversation we were having that you seem to have strangely memorised then yes, yes it would.


 Lol, the context clearly indicates it doesn't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Lol, the context clearly indicates it doesn't.


 thats because you cant see over the chip on your shoulder when you look back on it


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> thats because you cant see over the chip on your shoulder when you look back on it


 Another completely incorrect assumption, I think you're over thinking things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Another completely incorrect assumption, I think you're over thinking things.


 you couldnt be more wrong, Im not really thinking at all.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> you couldnt be more wrong, Im not really thinking at all.


 Clearly your imagination is running wild.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Clearly your imagination is running wild.


 look, my post was to troll @DatGuy seems hes on to me, you obviously need it spelling out, I thought I told you before I was trolling you, seems you are not quite getting it.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> look, my post was to troll @DatGuy seems hes on to me, you obviously need it spelling out, I thought I told you before I was trolling you, seems you are not quite getting it.


 There's only so many times the ol "I'm only trolling" thing is gonna work, it's gone stale now.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

vetran said:


> it wasent that many decades ago that it was legal to beat your mrs but it had to be done before 8pm because of the noise ,fckin ruin everything dont they lol


 Some of us keep up our old traditions


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> A key that opens any lock is a master key. A lock that opens with any key is a shitty lock.


 That translates to either a weak minded female getting used by a male, or a slutty minded female that will use any male.

I own the only key in existence, and I unlock nothing new anymore. All for the family life these days.

Does help that I work in a hospital surrounded by 50+ years old munters tho.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Archaic said:


> I love how a man can go out and drink 8 pints, then fcuk the first woman that is willing to go home with him, and he's a Lad!
> 
> But, if a woman goes out, drinks 4 pints and has sex with some randomer, then she is a SLUT!
> 
> Good old Great Britain. I love it


 Why can't the woman have 8 pints ?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

thecoms said:


> Why can't the woman have 8 pints ?


 Unfortunately, these days women can and do drink 8 pints, and the men can not after 8 pints.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> A key that opens any lock is a master key. A lock that opens with any key is a shitty lock.


 a horse that can be only ridden by one rider is a s**t horse, a horse that can be ridden by many riders is a good horse.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> a horse that can be only ridden by one rider is a s**t horse, a horse that can be ridden by many riders is a good horse.


 Not if it gets ridden to the knackers yard.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> a horse that can be only ridden by one rider is a s**t horse, a horse that can be ridden by many riders is a good horse.


 That's in the eye of the beholder, if you are the one rider it's an excellent horse..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> That's in the eye of the beholder, if you are the one rider it's an excellent horse..


 but it will never learn any new tricks.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

thecoms said:


> Why can't the woman have 8 pints ?


 If I was Prime minister, I would make it law of the land that ladies were only permitted to be served half pints.

Shandy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> If I was Prime minister, I would make it law of the land that ladies were only permitted to be served half pints.
> 
> Shandy.


 agreed, if I ever went out on a date and a girl ordered a pint I would leave immediately.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> agreed, if I ever went out on a date and a girl ordered a pint I would leave immediately.


 Yeah, female + swinging on a full pint of beer in public isn't a pretty site.

I put up with it at home, but she also puts up with me drinking wine. Don't see the point gulping 4 litres of gay 4.5% and going for a p!ss every 20 mins, bloated, full of empty kcals, beer gut - when I can get the same state with 1.5 litres of 13% wine in less time, with no bloating, tonne less kcals, gastric wind, pee, and it tastes allot better.

You can't do that in public though, law of the land stipulates that wine is feminine. When we go out, I order One pint and make it last for hours. And drink vodka on the sly which the mrs sneaks in her bag for me. Always get evils off the barman when they clock on lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Yeah, female + swinging on a full pint of beer in public isn't a pretty site.
> 
> I put up with it at home, but she also puts up with me drinking wine. Don't see the point gulping 4 litres of gay 4.5% and going for a p!ss every 20 mins, bloated, full of empty kcals, beer gut - when I can get the same state with 1.5 litres of 13% wine in less time, with no bloating, tonne less kcals, gastric wind, pee, and it tastes allot better.
> 
> You can't do that in public though, law of the land stipulates that wine is feminine. When we go out, I order One pint and make it last for hours. And drink vodka on the sly which the mrs sneaks in her bag for me. Always get evils off the barman when they clock on lol.


 I only drink shorts, I do have the odd strawberry lime cider, when Im feeling fruity.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> I only drink shorts, I do have the odd strawberry lime cider, when Im feeling fruity.


 Vodka is my main preference, but I sink 70cl in a night. No off switch. I'm safer on wine for functioning the next day. 1.5 bottles a night on weekend for a pleasant evening with other half.

Lager/cider - never. Pointless waste of kcals and bladder fluctuations, for a miniscule return.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> agreed, if I ever went out on a date and a girl ordered a pint I would leave immediately.


 And you claim to be from Manchester?

I'd seriously think less of a girl if she ordered a half.

And I'd drink wine out in public if I wanted it, who cares what others think?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Varg said:


> And you claim to be from Manchester?
> 
> I'd seriously think less of a girl if she ordered a half.
> 
> And I'd drink wine out in public if I wanted it, *who cares what others think?*


 You do to have posted to begin with, it's an online forum for the discussion of opinion. That's the point of it. If nobody cared what others think then I doubt anything would ever get discussed.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> You do to have posted to begin with, it's an online forum for the discussion of opinion. That's the point of it. If nobody cared what others think then I doubt anything would ever get discussed.


 ???

You missed the whole quote:

And I'd drink wine out in public if I wanted it, *who cares what others think?*

Who cares what others think about what I drink in public. Not in general. Slightly bizarre comment.

It was in response to this, anyway:

"You can't do that in public though, law of the land stipulates that wine is feminine. "

If I want to drink wine in public, I'll do it. "Who cares what others think".


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Varg said:


> ???
> 
> You missed the whole quote:
> 
> ...


 Maybe it was slightly out of context and took I your point too literally but the point remains, you seem to care enough about what other people think(drink?) to comment on it, therefore it must bother you to some extent.

If you feel the need to say/think 'who cares I am having a glass of wine' it would imply you are consciously aware of what others might be thinking, and that you do, in fact care about it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Maybe it was slightly out of context and took I your point too literally but the point remains, you seem to care enough about what other people think(drink?) to comment on it, therefore it must bother you to some extent.
> 
> If you feel the need to say/think 'who cares I am having a glass of wine' it would imply you are consciously aware of what others might be thinking, and that you do, in fact care about it.


 Seems like you are just spoiling for an argument 

I don't sit in a bar, sipping wine and glaring around daring anyone to comment about it.

I don't even think about it! If I want a wine, I'll have one (never in a pub because the beer is always better than the wine, though often in restaurants).

I was specifically responding to Archaic's comment that you "can't" do that in public. If it wasn't for his comment, I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Seems like you are just spoiling for an argument
> 
> I don't sit in a bar, sipping wine and glaring around daring anyone to comment about it.
> 
> ...


 not bothered, yet 3 posts to explain yourself.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Power rangers - racist

black ranger is black

yellow ranger is oriental

pink ranger is innocent perfect white girl

white ranger is the best ranger with the best skills

also black ranger is always dancing


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Another stereotypical racist cartoon is Arthur. The 'monkey' francine has Afro hair has to share a room (nobody else does) her friends always say how poor she is and her dad is a trash man which she is very embarrassed about.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Last one is the jets ons. Not a single coloured person living up in the sky. Everyone is white


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Vodka is my main preference, but I sink 70cl in a night.


 That some serious drinking problem you have there. Say adios to your liver.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Another stereotypical racist cartoon is Arthur. The 'monkey' francine has Afro hair has to share a room (nobody else does) her friends always say how poor she is and her dad is a trash man which she is very embarrassed about.
> 
> View attachment 123619


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Varg said:


> And you claim to be from Manchester?
> 
> *I'd seriously think less of a girl if she ordered a half.*
> 
> And I'd drink wine out in public if I wanted it, who cares what others think?


 To quote you here.



Varg said:


> Seems like you are just spoiling for an argument
> 
> I don't sit in a bar, sipping wine and glaring around daring anyone to comment about it.
> 
> ...


 And to quote you here, does this imply that you would only go to a restaurant with women who guzzle beer whilst you sip wine?

Completely off tangent but the argument has already run it's course so I thought I would start a new one.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Last one is the jets ons. Not a single coloured person living up in the sky. Everyone is white
> 
> View attachment 123620


 Why would that be racist...lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

GCMAX said:


>


 Wtf hahahaha!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Why would that be racist...lol


 Space is full of orientals?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Why would that be racist...lol


 Because the black people wernt aloud to live in space with the whites lol


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

GCMAX said:


>


 HAHAHHAA wtf is that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls052391452/

Pretty much every film on this list is racist in the fact that it imposes racial stereotypes technically speaking.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I think adverts that have a China man a black man a white man and an Indian are racist.... because they left out all the other races like aboriginals and albinos how dare they!! Pfff thats just pure hatred of albinos that is!! What with blacks being slaves oh and whites being slaves...er yeah lost myself now but anyway thats racist that is!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


>


 I pity the world to come after Im gone, thank f**k I wont be around for this s**t.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I always thought it was a bit dodgy the black Gladiators had names alluding to their skin colour:

Nightshade, Saracen, Shadow.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Few years back, Tesco renamed ginger bread man to a ginger bread character.

The coffees are carefully worded nowadays. I still ask the same way I used to. It's a coffee!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Worlds gone mad, people take offence to the slightest thing nowadays, and if your not offended, your offended on someones else's behalf.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Yeah, female + swinging on a full pint of beer in public isn't a pretty site.
> 
> I put up with it at home, but she also puts up with me drinking wine. Don't see the point gulping 4 litres of gay 4.5% and going for a p!ss every 20 mins, bloated, full of empty kcals, beer gut - when I can get the same state with 1.5 litres of 13% wine in less time, with no bloating, tonne less kcals, gastric wind, pee, and it tastes allot better.
> 
> You can't do that in public though, law of the land stipulates that wine is feminine. When we go out, I order One pint and make it last for hours. And drink vodka on the sly which the mrs sneaks in her bag for me. Always get evils off the barman when they clock on lol.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I love how people are so quick to take offense when they're called this or that. What about Quentin Tarantino who's last two films must have contained the word '******' at least 7000 times. It's just a movie, but they are also just words coming from someone's mouth in real life. Why aren't black people offended by movies like that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> I love how people are so quick to take offense when they're called this or that. What about Quentin Tarantino who's last two films must have contained the word '******' at least 7000 times. It's just a movie, but they are also just words coming from someone's mouth in real life. Why aren't black people offended by movies like that?


 Quentin writes movies like that because it justifies him using the term niggger, after all its just a film script.

Guys a ****wit.

Same with his ridiculous "shoot him in the face", its in almost all his films.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Quentin writes movies like that because it justifies him using the term niggger, after all its just a film script.
> 
> Guys a ****wit.
> 
> Same with his ridiculous "shoot him in the face", its in almost all his films.


 Yeah but it seems to be acceptable to use terms like this in movies which is frowned upon in real life. Why?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> I think adverts that have a China man a black man a white man and an Indian are racist.... because they left out all the other races like aboriginals and albinos how dare they!! Pfff thats just pure hatred of albinos that is!! What with blacks being slaves oh and whites being slaves...er yeah lost myself now but anyway thats racist that is!!!


 Chinese man.

Can anyone name a famous Albino person? Or an Albino that is the top of their field.

I honestly can't think of one but now I have posted this, someone will post loads.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Chinese man.
> 
> Can anyone name a famous Albino person? Or an Albino that is the top of their field.
> 
> I honestly can't think of one but now I have posted this, someone will post loads.


 Johnny Winter?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Winter


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Varg said:


> Johnny Winter?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Winter


 Is he Albino?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is he Albino?


 Yep, and his brother Edgar, also a musician.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Chinese man.
> 
> Can anyone name a famous Albino person? Or an Albino that is the top of their field.
> 
> I honestly can't think of one but now I have posted this, someone will post loads.


 I guess you missed the sarcasm lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Varg said:


> Johnny Winter?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Winter


 Great player!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Is it acceptable to call this guy YELLOWMAN


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Varg said:


> I always thought it was a bit dodgy the black Gladiators had names alluding to their skin colour:
> 
> Nightshade, Saracen, Shadow.


 So you feel offended on their behalf? Heartwarming...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> So you feel offended on their behalf? Heartwarming...


 Nope...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Varg said:


> Nope...


 Mmmmkay. You thought it was "dodgy" though.,...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Mmmmkay. You thought it was "dodgy" though.,...


 Yes, I said I thought it was "a bit dodgy".

I didn't say I was offended, because I wasn't.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Varg said:


> Yes, I said I thought it was "a bit dodgy".
> 
> I didn't say I was offended, because I wasn't.


 OK good.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

This orrible fvcker was all wrong then and now but he didn't just like little boys he liked big boys too


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Worlds gone mad, people take offence to the slightest thing nowadays, and if your not offended, your offended on someones else's behalf.


 people did take offence to racial slurs back then its just that their opinions/complaints/beef wasnt deemed valid. so its clearly not as clear cut as "people taking offence to the slightest things nowadays"



MFM said:


> I love how people are so quick to take offense when they're called this or that. What about Quentin Tarantino who's last two films must have contained the word '******' at least 7000 times. It's just a movie, but they are also just words coming from someone's mouth in real life. Why aren't black people offended by movies like that?


 look deeper into the story lines and you'll get the message my son its not all about the word. do you also ask why is it ok for them to use that word amongst themselves and not for the next white man?

fyi there has been backlash from certain aspects of the black community in regards to his excessive use of the word in his films


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> people did take offence to racial slurs back then its just that their opinions/complaints/beef wasnt deemed valid. so its clearly not as clear cut as "people taking offence to the slightest things nowadays"
> 
> look deeper into the story lines and you'll get the message my son its not all about the word. do you also ask why is it ok for them to use that word amongst themselves and not for the next white man?
> 
> fyi there has been backlash from certain aspects of the black community in regards to his excessive use of the word in his films


 So if I have a special message behind what I say, it's ok to call you a nig?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can anyone name a famous Albino person? Or an Albino that is the top of their field.


 Fvcking albinos taking our jobs. Deport them all!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Fvcking albinos taking our jobs. Deport them all!!


 There's no need to be like that.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Albino lover a


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> That some serious drinking problem you have there. Say adios to your liver.


 I work full time. 50hr weeks.

Vodka is on days OFF, if feeling fcuked off. Otherwise, it's a bottle of wine. At night, past 8pm.

If you think that a serious problem, maybe you have jumped the gun in and miss-assumed my drinking has any reflection to your own past demons with the booze?


----------

